# условные предложения 2ой или 3й тип



## Nonchalanto

Драсьте. Встретил тут предложение и попытался перевести его на английский: "Если бы я знала, что ты станешь мошенником, я бы никогда не вышла за тебя замуж". Начал я хорошо : "If i had known that you... и вот что дальше? would have been? (3й тип) или просто would? (2й тип). Я думаю тут смешанный тип, но не уверен. Просьба подсказать и объяснить​


----------



## Sobakus

Никогда не мог и не старался запомнить теорию этого всего, но, во-первых, had *known*, а во-вторых, предпрошедшее всегда согласуется с прошедшим: If I had known that you were going to become a fraud, I would never have married you.


----------



## Nonchalanto

А если я скажу "If i had known that you would become a fraud, i would never have married you"? как это по смыслу будет соотносится?


----------



## Sobakus

По смыслу соотносится так же, потому что would здесь - прошедшее от will, ну а will~to be going too.


----------



## Nonchalanto

спасибо, а если "If i had known that you had been a fraud" будет ли это значить что " Если бы я знала что ты был (на тот момент в прошлом и еще продолжал быть мошенником в момент речи) мошенником? Или на тот момент он уже не был мошенником, хотя по идее то должен, ведь время past perfect. Короче как понять фразу "If i had known that you had been a fraud i would never have married you"


----------



## rusita preciosa

A small correction: I would have never...

BTW, Why not ask this in English Only? Is it beacuse you couldn't use that hilaruious "Драсьте"?


----------



## gvozd

Nonchalanto said:


> Короче как понять фразу "If i had known that you *had been *a fraud i would never have married you"



Эта фраза лишена смысла. Had known указывает на то, что человек *действительно* не знал чего-то. Had been (выделено жирным) - указывает непонятно на что. Если бы я действительно знал, что ты *была бы *мошенницей... Белиберда. Надо заменить на were. If I had known that you were a fraud... По-моему так, но я не уверен на 100%.


----------



## LilianaB

If I had know that you were a fraud (or a con artist) I would not have married you.  Had I known you were a con artist, I wouldn't have married you.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> If I *had know *that you were a fraud (or a con artist) I would not have married you.



Maybe 'had known'?


----------



## Sobakus

Nonchalanto said:


> спасибо, а если "If i had known that you had been a fraud" будет ли это значить что " Если бы я знала что ты был (на тот момент в прошлом и еще продолжал быть мошенником в момент речи) мошенником? Или на тот момент он уже не был мошенником, хотя по идее то должен, ведь время past perfect. Короче как понять фразу "If i had known that you had been a fraud i would never have married you"



Мне кажется, такая фраза будет значить, что на момент речи он уже не был мошенником, но побывал им ранее. В любом случае, подобное лучше выразить по-другому, может быть If I had known that you _used to be_ a fraud, хотя не уверен.


rusita preciosa said:


> A small correction: I would have never...


А по-моему, never здесь можно поставить на любое место.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, known, of course known. Sorry about the typo. #9.


----------



## gvozd

Sobakus said:


> А по-моему, never здесь можно поставить на любое место.



Не совсем в любое.
I would never have
I would have never
I never would have


----------



## Sobakus

gvozd said:


> Не совсем в любое.
> I never would have



Google it.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Sobakus said:


> Google it.


ask EO about it.


----------



## LilianaB

I think _never_ can only be placed after _have_. You can Google it, but you would have to Google it in Google Books or in some reliable newspapers.


----------



## Sobakus

I'm sorry guys but I honestly believe "about 48,900,000 results" to be sufficent evidence for this word order to be considered valid. Besides, there are already a few threads about this on WRF.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Если бы я знала, что ты станешь мошенником, я бы никогда не вышла за тебя замуж".
If I had known you would/were going to become a fraud, I would never have married you 
.................................... " ...................................., I never would have married you 
....................................  " ...................................., I would have never married you  less likely in British English, more likely in AE.


----------

